# Série [Vista do Céu] Fotografias áreas da tua cidade, vila, aldeia, região



## Golden Fields (11 Set 2012 às 20:11)

Começo eu então com Coimbra.

Fotos aéreas da cidade do livro _Coimbra vista do céu / Coimbra from the sky_. São de 2003 pelo que há algumas grandes mudanças mas são belas fotos na mesma 


Scan de JohnnyMass















































































Espero que gostem e contribuam


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Out 2012 às 15:35)

Aqui vai uma foto da partida na Travessia do Tejo 2012 - Marina do Parque das nações


----------

